# Cant emerge ati-drivers :r

## Speeskeek

hello, I have an ATI 9500 pro on an Asus A7N8X deluxe (nforce2) adn I cant get ati-drivers emerged...

the error it gives

```
bash-2.05b# emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fglrx-glc22-4.3.0-3.2.8.i586.rpm

>>> Unpacking source...

found gzip magic bytes

  trying to decompress with gzip...  OK

 * applying fglrx-3.2.8-fix-amd-adv-spec.patch

patching file firegl_public.c

 * applying fglrx-2.6-vmalloc-vmaddr.patch

patching file firegl_public.c

>>> Source unpacked.

 * building the glx module

make: Entering directory `/home/bart/fsrc'

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /home/bart/fsrc/include/config/hw/random.h

scripts/split-include: hw/random.h: Permission denied

make: *** [include/config/MARKER] Error 1

make: Leaving directory `/home/bart/fsrc'

 * glx module not built

 * cleaning

nostrip

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-media-video_-_ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1-16752.log"

open_wr:   /home/bart/fsrc/include/config/hw/random.h

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

If I do an modprobe fglrx it doesnt go (quite logical, after an erreronous emerge   :Rolling Eyes:  )

so what am I doing wrong? I use the 2.6.2 with Agpgart and the nforce compiled as modules. and I dont have DRI compiled.

I'd appreciate if you could help me, I'm searching it for a week now. I've read every howto .. but  :Rolling Eyes: 

X isn't the problem... I'm in X but I don't have the 3D acceleration

grtz... and thx in advance

----------

## d3c3it

```
ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /home/bart/fsrc/include/config/hw/random.h 
```

it seems its reading the file from a /home directory? are you sure you are trying to install the drivers as root? sounds silly but worth a try

and is the rpm in /usr/portage/distfiles

*just do a ls /usr/portage/distifiles/*rpm*

----------

## Speeskeek

 *d3c3it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /home/bart/fsrc/include/config/hw/random.h 
> ```
> ...

 

ofcourse I am installi,ng as a root.. and now I moved everithing to /usr/src/  (there was a  symlink to my home.. but yeah..) and now I'm trying with the 2.6.3 .... compiling on this very moment. rebooting in a minute for the new kernel..

----------

## d3c3it

just making sure because of the link to the home directory at all, dont think that i thought you were stupid *i want to help not insult  :Smile: *

are you running ~x86 ?

----------

## Speeskeek

k... 2.6.3 now...  my knowledge won't bring me further.. so I need a good idea (from you guys :p)

lsmod

```
bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 204588  0

nvidia_agp              5404  1

agpgart                26728  1 nvidia_agp

```

glxinfo

```
bash-2.05b$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

my X log ... :r

```

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.3 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 21 February 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.8.log", Time: Wed Feb 25 17:13:40 2004

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1043,80a7 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1043,8095 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,006d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:0b:0: chip 1095,3112 card 1095,6112 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 10b7,9201 card 1043,80ab rev 40 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 1002,4e45 card 1681,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:1: chip 1002,4e65 card 1681,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000afff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xedffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xebffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 NE [Radeon 9700] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xeb000000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(--) PCI: (3:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xeb010000/16

List of video drivers:

   fglrx

   radeon

   atimisc

   r128

   mga

   glint

   nv

   tga

   s3

   s3virge

   sis

   rendition

   neomagic

   i740

   tdfx

   savage

   cirrus

   vmware

   tseng

   trident

   chips

   apm

   fbdev

   i128

   nsc

   ati

   i810

   imstt

   newport

   ark

   cyrix

   siliconmotion

   vesa

   vga

   dummy

   v4l

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 4.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "atimisc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/atimisc_drv.o

(II) Module atimisc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 6.4.18

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "r128"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/r128_drv.o

(II) Module r128: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 4.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mga"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o

(II) Module mga: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "glint"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o

(II) Module glint: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nv_drv.o

(II) Module nv: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "tga"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/tga_drv.o

(II) Module tga: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "s3"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/s3_drv.o

(II) Module s3: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.3.5

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "s3virge"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/s3virge_drv.o

(II) Module s3virge: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.8.6

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "sis"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/sis_drv.o

(II) Module sis: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.7.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "rendition"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/rendition_drv.o

(II) Module rendition: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 4.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "neomagic"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.o

(II) Module neomagic: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "i740"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i740_drv.o

(II) Module i740: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "tdfx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/tdfx_drv.o

(II) Module tdfx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "savage"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o

(II) Module savage: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.27

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "cirrus"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/cirrus_drv.o

(II) Module cirrus: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "vmware"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/vmware_drv.o

(II) Module vmware: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 10.10.2

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "tseng"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/tseng_drv.o

(II) Module tseng: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "trident"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/trident_drv.o

(II) Module trident: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "chips"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/chips_drv.o

(II) Module chips: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "apm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o

(II) Module apm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.o

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "i128"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i128_drv.o

(II) Module i128: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "nsc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o

(II) Module nsc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 2.7.6

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 6.4.18

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i810_drv.o

(II) Module i810: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.3.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "imstt"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/imstt_drv.o

(II) Module imstt: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "newport"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/newport_drv.o

(II) Module newport: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.3

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "ark"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ark_drv.o

(II) Module ark: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.5.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "cyrix"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/cyrix_drv.o

(II) Module cyrix: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "siliconmotion"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/siliconmotion_drv.o

(II) Module siliconmotion: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.3.1

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.o

(II) Module vesa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "vga"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/vga_drv.o

(II) Module vga: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 4.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "dummy"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/dummy_drv.o

(II) Module dummy: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/linux/v4l_drv.o

(II) Module v4l: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.0.1

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xee080000 - 0xee080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xee07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xee084000 - 0xee084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xee083000 - 0xee0830ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xee082000 - 0xee082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xee085000 - 0xee085fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb010000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xee080000 - 0xee080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xee07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xee084000 - 0xee084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xee083000 - 0xee0830ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xee082000 - 0xee082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xee085000 - 0xee085fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb010000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xee080000 - 0xee080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xee07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xee084000 - 0xee084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xee083000 - 0xee0830ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xee082000 - 0xee082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xee085000 - 0xee085fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xeb010000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0

Symbol XAAPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvdiPutImage from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvdiMatchPort from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvdiMatchPort from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvErrorBase from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvRTPort from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvErrorBase from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmGetClient from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_EnableAuthentication from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_SyncDacs from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetKernelInfo from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeKernelInfo from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_ModuleParm from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_InitDRM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AGPAcquire from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpSize from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetAGPCapPtr from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetAGPStatus from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetAGPCommand from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_QueryVersion from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_QueryHwCaps from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetLockID from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_InitUMM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBufferAtPhysicalAddress from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocCache from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocCache from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_SetBlockMode from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_TermDRM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol DRIGetDrawableInfo from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_InitCP from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAACheckTileReducibility from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86InterpretEDID from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/sis_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.8.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

----------

## d3c3it

did you remerge the atidriver after the new kernel was installed?

----------

## Speeskeek

 *d3c3it wrote:*   

> did you remerge the atidriver after the new kernel was installed?

 

yep ... 'll try an emerge -C and then again an emerge ati-driver ...

BUT I don't know if you noticed it...

the initial problem is gone huh ...

now it's starting X with fglrx that irritates me  :Wink: 

llok at the error of ut2004 :

```
bash-2.05b$ ./ut2004demo

open /dev/[sound/]dsp: Device or resource busy

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual

History:

Exiting due to error

```

----------

## d3c3it

hmmm, is the there a ln -s linux to yr current source files in /usr/src?

have you tried X as root? sounds silly but it cud be a permissions problem *unlikly but its always good to hunt down all ideas first  :Smile: *

----------

## Speeskeek

 *d3c3it wrote:*   

> hmmm, is the there a ln -s linux to yr current source files in /usr/src?
> 
> have you tried X as root? sounds silly but it cud be a permissions problem *unlikly but its always good to hunt down all ideas first *

 

yes .. i did , those things are ok :p

i think ther problkems are situated here:

```

bash-2.05b$ glxinfo 

 name of display: :0.0 

 Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". 

 Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". 

 Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". 

 Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual 

 

    visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav 

  id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat 

 ---------------------------------------------------------------------- 

 Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". 

 Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". 

 0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 

 Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". 

 Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". 

 0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None 
```

----------

## d3c3it

make a backup of your current XF86Config and nuke the XF86Config and XF86config-4 files and try rerunning fglrxconfig, i dont see how the module could be corrupt seen as modprobe has well modprobed it  :Smile: 

EDIT

find 

```
# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   #libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   #libdri.a

EndSection
```

 and makesure that its uncommented in your XF86config and restart X

----------

## Speeskeek

 *d3c3it wrote:*   

> make a backup of your current XF86Config and nuke the XF86Config and XF86config-4 files and try rerunning fglrxconfig, i dont see how the module could be corrupt seen as modprobe has well modprobed it 

 

been there done that ... but 'll give it another try

here he is   :Laughing: 

```

# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "be"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 91.1

    VertRefresh 60 - 85

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:3:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e45

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "1792x1344" "1600x1200" "1400x1050"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

----------

## d3c3it

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/d3c3it/files/desktop/etc/x11/XF86Config

that's my config see if there's any difference's that might make a difference

----------

## Speeskeek

 *d3c3it wrote:*   

> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/d3c3it/files/desktop/etc/x11/XF86Config
> 
> that's my config see if there's any difference's that might make a difference

 

k thx ... 'll try it

----------

## d3c3it

OHHH change the line

```

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection 
```

to

```

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection 
```

and restart X see that makes a difference

----------

## Speeskeek

 *d3c3it wrote:*   

> OHHH change the line
> 
> ```
> 
> # The module search path.  The default path is shown here.
> ...

 

k ... btw your config doesn't work  here

EDIT :::

By removing that comment it gives this: no screens found

I feel that we are coming closer ?Last edited by Speeskeek on Fri Feb 27, 2004 2:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d3c3it

it wont, different monitors, i meant just compare the 2configs, it seems to be trying to locate modules....

----------

## Speeskeek

 *d3c3it wrote:*   

> it wont, different monitors, i meant just compare the 2configs, it seems to be trying to locate modules....

 

after uncommenting taht line this is teh log:

```

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.3 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 21 February 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Fri Feb 27 15:12:00 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

Parse error on line 545 of section ServerLayout in file /etc/X11/XF86Config-4

   "ce" is not a valid keyword in this section.

(EE) Problem parsing the config file

(EE) Error from xf86HandleConfigFile()

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

----------

## d3c3it

```
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

Parse error on line 545 of section ServerLayout in file /etc/X11/XF86Config-4

   "ce" is not a valid keyword in this section.

(EE) Problem parsing the config file

(EE) Error from xf86HandleConfigFile()
```

is that using yr config or mine? it seems to be using the -4 file...hmm im confused now to where to go. maybe nuke it all, make a fresh config, make sure it works *least get X working in 2d* and then post that and ill have a looksy and the log as well, maybe linking them from some webspace if you can?

----------

## Speeskeek

 *d3c3it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"
> 
> ...

 

OK .... NOW I'm in a config (generic thing) so I can work in 2D ....

my config for 3d (that doesn't work yet)  ==>  http://speeskeek.webhop.net/bijna

the log (with the error) ==> http://speeskeek.webhop.net/xlog

idd this is a little better than the loooong pastes :p

----------

## d3c3it

i will help you it will be tonight thou im at work and im going to get bollocked if im caught online again lol

----------

## Speeskeek

 *d3c3it wrote:*   

> i will help you it will be tonight thou im at work and im going to get bollocked if im caught online again lol

 

np... I like the progress we made   :Very Happy: 

I'll try some things myself ... cu tonight

----------

## d3c3it

have you had any more luck? sorry i never replied ive been very busy.

if you still not got any futher any chance of you posting your current working XF86Config ?

----------

## Speeskeek

 *d3c3it wrote:*   

> have you had any more luck? sorry i never replied ive been very busy.
> 
> if you still not got any futher any chance of you posting your current working XF86Config ?

 

no I have been working for school... so didn't had the time. now I'm on the computer to work for school  :Smile: 

making a paper for maths :r

'll try to solve it tonight

----------

## Speeskeek

didn't found anything::my lspci and dmesg are ok I think

(part) of dmesg

```
Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 678 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.7.0 [Dec 18 2003] on minor 0

```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce MultiMedia audio [Via VT82C686B] (rev a2)

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 PCI Bridge (rev a3)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

01:0b.0 RAID bus controller: CMD Technology Inc Silicon Image SiI 3112 SATARaid Controller (rev 02)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3C920B-EMB Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 40)

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 NE [Radeon 9500 Pro]

03:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9500 Pro] (Secondary)

```

----------

## Wedge_

Can you post your current config file and xfree log?

----------

## Speeskeek

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> Can you post your current config file and xfree log?

 second... found a mistake.. retrying X

----------

## Speeskeek

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 204588  0

nvidia_agp              5404  1

agpgart                26728  1 nvidia_agp

```

log 

```

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.3 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 21 February 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.8.log", Time: Wed Feb 25 17:13:40 2004

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1043,80a7 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1043,8095 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,006d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:0b:0: chip 1095,3112 card 1095,6112 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 10b7,9201 card 1043,80ab rev 40 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 1002,4e45 card 1681,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:1: chip 1002,4e65 card 1681,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000afff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xedffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xebffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 NE [Radeon 9700] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xeb000000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(--) PCI: (3:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xeb010000/16

List of video drivers:

   fglrx

   radeon

   atimisc

   r128

   mga

   glint

   nv

   tga

   s3

   s3virge

   sis

   rendition

   neomagic

   i740

   tdfx

   savage

   cirrus

   vmware

   tseng

   trident

   chips

   apm

   fbdev

   i128

   nsc

   ati

   i810

   imstt

   newport

   ark

   cyrix

   siliconmotion

   vesa

   vga

   dummy

   v4l

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 4.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "atimisc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/atimisc_drv.o

(II) Module atimisc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 6.4.18

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "r128"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/r128_drv.o

(II) Module r128: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 4.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mga"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o

(II) Module mga: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "glint"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o

(II) Module glint: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nv_drv.o

(II) Module nv: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "tga"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/tga_drv.o

(II) Module tga: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "s3"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/s3_drv.o

(II) Module s3: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.3.5

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "s3virge"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/s3virge_drv.o

(II) Module s3virge: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.8.6

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "sis"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/sis_drv.o

(II) Module sis: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.7.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "rendition"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/rendition_drv.o

(II) Module rendition: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 4.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "neomagic"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.o

(II) Module neomagic: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "i740"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i740_drv.o

(II) Module i740: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "tdfx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/tdfx_drv.o

(II) Module tdfx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "savage"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o

(II) Module savage: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.27

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "cirrus"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/cirrus_drv.o

(II) Module cirrus: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "vmware"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/vmware_drv.o

(II) Module vmware: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 10.10.2

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "tseng"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/tseng_drv.o

(II) Module tseng: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "trident"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/trident_drv.o

(II) Module trident: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "chips"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/chips_drv.o

(II) Module chips: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "apm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o

(II) Module apm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.o

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "i128"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i128_drv.o

(II) Module i128: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "nsc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o

(II) Module nsc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 2.7.6

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 6.4.18

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i810_drv.o

(II) Module i810: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.3.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "imstt"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/imstt_drv.o

(II) Module imstt: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "newport"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/newport_drv.o

(II) Module newport: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.3

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "ark"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ark_drv.o

(II) Module ark: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.5.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "cyrix"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/cyrix_drv.o

(II) Module cyrix: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "siliconmotion"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/siliconmotion_drv.o

(II) Module siliconmotion: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.3.1

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.o

(II) Module vesa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "vga"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/vga_drv.o

(II) Module vga: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 4.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "dummy"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/dummy_drv.o

(II) Module dummy: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/linux/v4l_drv.o

(II) Module v4l: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.0.1

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xee080000 - 0xee080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xee07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xee084000 - 0xee084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xee083000 - 0xee0830ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xee082000 - 0xee082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xee085000 - 0xee085fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb010000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xee080000 - 0xee080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xee07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xee084000 - 0xee084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xee083000 - 0xee0830ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xee082000 - 0xee082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xee085000 - 0xee085fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb010000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xee080000 - 0xee080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xee07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xee084000 - 0xee084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xee083000 - 0xee0830ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xee082000 - 0xee082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xee085000 - 0xee085fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xeb010000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0

Symbol XAAPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvdiPutImage from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvdiMatchPort from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvdiMatchPort from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvErrorBase from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvRTPort from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XvErrorBase from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmGetClient from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_EnableAuthentication from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_SyncDacs from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetKernelInfo from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeKernelInfo from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_ModuleParm from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_InitDRM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AGPAcquire from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpSize from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetAGPCapPtr from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetAGPStatus from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetAGPCommand from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_QueryVersion from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_QueryHwCaps from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetLockID from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_InitUMM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBufferAtPhysicalAddress from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocCache from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocCache from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_SetBlockMode from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_TermDRM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol DRIGetDrawableInfo from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_InitCP from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAACheckTileReducibility from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86InterpretEDID from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/sis_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPatternROP_PM from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o is unresolved!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.8.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

----------

## Wedge_

That looks pretty nasty   :Confused:  Have you tried remerging X? Does this only happen if you have "fglrx" as the driver in your config?

----------

## Speeskeek

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> That looks pretty nasty   Have you tried remerging X? Does this only happen if you have "fglrx" as the driver in your config?

 

yep... 'll try remerging X now ...

----------

## Speeskeek

 *Speeskeek wrote:*   

>  *Wedge_ wrote:*   That looks pretty nasty   Have you tried remerging X? Does this only happen if you have "fglrx" as the driver in your config? 
> 
> yep... 'll try remerging X now ...

 

nothing helped... rewrote my whole XFConfig-4 ...

```

#  File generated by xf86config.

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

   ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "be"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier                        "ATI Graphics Adapter jack 0"

    Driver                            "fglrx"

    Option "DesktopSetup"             "0x00000000"

    Option "Display2"                 "0"

    Option "HSync2"                   "(null)"

    Option "VRefresh2"                "(null)"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"            "off"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                        "ATI Graphics Adapter jack 1"

    Driver                            "fglrx"

    Screen 1

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter jack 0"

    Monitor     "Display0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display0"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter jack 1"

    Monitor     "Display1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display1"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

 Screen "Screen0"

    Screen "Screen1" RightOf  "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

but it always sais: no displays found

my log ...

[code:1:24a27fba62]

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.3 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 29 February 2004

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Mar  3 22:37:56 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "be"

(**) XKB: layout: "be"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1043,80a7 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1043,8095 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,006d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:0b:0: chip 1095,3112 card 1095,6112 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 10b7,9201 card 1043,80ab rev 40 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 1002,4e45 card 1681,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:1: chip 1002,4e65 card 1681,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x0000afff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xedffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xea000000 - 0xebffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 NE [Radeon 9700] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xeb000000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(--) PCI: (3:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xeb010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xee080000 - 0xee080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xee000000 - 0xee07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xee084000 - 0xee084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xee083000 - 0xee0830ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xee082000 - 0xee082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xee085000 - 0xee085fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xeb010000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xee080000 - 0xee080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xee000000 - 0xee07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xee084000 - 0xee084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xee083000 - 0xee0830ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xee082000 - 0xee082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xee085000 - 0xee085fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xeb010000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xee080000 - 0xee080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xee000000 - 0xee07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xee084000 - 0xee084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xee083000 - 0xee0830ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xee082000 - 0xee082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xee085000 - 0xee085fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[14] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xeb010000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 4.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 6.4.18

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.4.18) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 QJ (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP), ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 QN (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QO (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 Qh (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qi (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 Qj (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qk (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 Ql (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 BB (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Id (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ie (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9000 If (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Ld (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Le (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lf (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lg (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9000 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9200 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5963 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5964 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon M9+ 5968 (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 5969 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon M9+ 596A (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 596B (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AF (AGP), ATI FireGL Z1/X1 AG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 Pro AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M10 NP (AGP), ATI FireGL (R350) AK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 NH (AGP), ATI FireGL (R350) NK (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:3:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xee080000 - 0xee080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xee000000 - 0xee07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xee084000 - 0xee084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xee083000 - 0xee0830ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xee082000 - 0xee082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xee085000 - 0xee085fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[14] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xeb010000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xee080000 - 0xee080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xee000000 - 0xee07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xee084000 - 0xee084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xee083000 - 0xee0830ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xee082000 - 0xee082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xee085000 - 0xee085fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[14] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xeb010000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[35] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[36] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 3 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4e45)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xd8000000

(--) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xeb000000

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): Displays Detected: Monitor1--Type 1, Monitor2--Type 0

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: PHL  Model: 105c  Serial#: 19973

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 1997  Week: 31

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 28  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 3.00

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.619 redY: 0.350   greenX: 0.289 greenY: 0.609

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.154 blueY: 0.064   whiteX: 0.281 whiteY: 0.311

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 70  vid: 18993

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 25.2 MHz   Image Size:  260 x 195 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 800 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 400  v_sync: 412  v_sync_end 414 v_blanking: 449 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 25.2 MHz   Image Size:  260 x 195 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 800 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 400  v_sync: 412  v_sync_end 414 v_blanking: 449 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 25.2 MHz   Image Size:  260 x 195 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 800 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 400  v_sync: 412  v_sync_end 414 v_blanking: 449 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 25.2 MHz   Image Size:  260 x 195 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 800 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 400  v_sync: 412  v_sync_end 414 v_blanking: 449 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): End of Monitor1 EDID data --------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor2 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: PHL  Model: 105c  Serial#: 19973

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 1997  Week: 31

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 28  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 3.00

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.619 redY: 0.350   greenX: 0.289 greenY: 0.609

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.154 blueY: 0.064   whiteX: 0.281 whiteY: 0.311

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 70  vid: 18993

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 25.2 MHz   Image Size:  260 x 195 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 800 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 400  v_sync: 412  v_sync_end 414 v_blanking: 449 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 25.2 MHz   Image Size:  260 x 195 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 800 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 400  v_sync: 412  v_sync_end 414 v_blanking: 449 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 25.2 MHz   Image Size:  260 x 195 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 800 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 400  v_sync: 412  v_sync_end 414 v_blanking: 449 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 25.2 MHz   Image Size:  260 x 195 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 800 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 400  v_sync: 412  v_sync_end 414 v_blanking: 449 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): End of Monitor2 EDID data --------------------

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary Display == Type 1

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=27000

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 31.50-82.00 kHz

(II) RADEON(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 40.00-150.00 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (I)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

----------

